# Fingering scales



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

I know most teachers would say it doesn't matter about your fingering technique ( to a certain extent ) just play the notes in a way that is comfortable.
I think I know that proper technique is to utilize your pinky finger for 4 fret stretches.
What I can't figure is that you wouldn't use you pinky when soloing now would you like for instance generating vibrato with your pinky would be pretty tuff no?
But you'd figure if proper technique in playing scales is to use your pinky then it stands to reason that it should be used when soloing.

I would hazard a guess that the majority of guitar players do not have proper finger technique.
Benee Wafers


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

My pinky is gimped past the 12th fret due to the size of my hands. Its good practice to use it though for reaching the odd note outside of a 5 fret range. I can do some nice bends with just my pinky (huge hands helps a bit).

Proper finger technique is relative to the player. I have to manipulate my hands differently then somebody with smaller digits. For example, for barre chords I don't need to move my wrist forward as much to maintain the proper strength to hold things down. Someone with smaller manipulators might need to move their wrist forward to achieve the same results.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I use my pinky a lot-soloing, chords, whatever. For some things I use it more than my second finger--and I have the callous to prove it.

I think that stems from starting on classical, and I also took piano lessons before I took guitar--so I used both pinkies there. 

If you can use it, use it.


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well the whole thing is, using and practicing with your pinky certainly is not hurting anything. You're right, generally the pinky is not used for bends or vibrato, that being said, that's because it's so weak, the idea of practicing with it is to strengthen the pinky, so if need be you can do the same with your pinky as you would any other finger. I also wouldn't go so far as to say it's not used in straight soloing, do you listen to any shred type stuff, it's impossible to do some of those stretches without the good old pinky, but the reason your teacher gets you started using it for a straight major scale, for example, is it would be too much to ask to start someone on huge shred type stretches, not too mention they want you to understand how the scales and notes work together, before just starting on licks that might force you to use the pinky.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My pinky is constantly used in soloing. No I probably wouldn't use it in vibrato but then vibrato isn't something I use alot of.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Benee Wafers said:


> I know most teachers would say it doesn't matter about your fingering technique


Hasn't been my experience. Fingering is very important. Watch this: Michael Chapdelaine getting a lesson with Segovia



Benee Wafers said:


> What I can't figure is that you wouldn't use you pinky when soloing now would you like for instance generating vibrato with your pinky would be pretty tuff no?


No. You can do vibrato with your pinky. Watch BB King. (I can do it too, and I'm no BB :smile


Benee Wafers said:


> I would hazard a guess that the majority of guitar players do not have proper finger technique.
> Benee Wafers


Probably right. One reason the majority of players aren't considered _great_ players? 

That said, I've seen some awesome players use only three fretting fingers, and Leslie West only used two (same with Django, but he only had two functioning fingers on his fretting hand) and I can't figure out how they do that. Like running with one leg tied up or something...


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I've used my pinky since I started playing 30 years ago. Now my left pinky is suffering from what is called "trigger finger". Don't know if it is anything to do with playing or just because I'm becoming an old fart....anyway, it hurts like hell when I play and it is weak so I'm trying to avoid using it.

man!...its like learning to play all over again. There are many things that I now cannot do unless I use my pinky.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Use your pinky. It's difficult as all heck at first, but as it gets stronger, it really opens up a lot of options that make the alternate fingerings easier.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup use your pinky.
its great to have it there in position when you want it- and youd be suprised how often it gets used.
hell i even use mine for left hand muting if its not wearing a slide, and i fret notes with it all the time.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Alot of the time you probably could back up your pinky with your ring finger when doing vibratos.


----------

